# Read any books on your condition?



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

*How many books have you read?*​
*books*

10+110.00%6-9110.00%3-5550.00%1-2220.00%0110.00%


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

After 3 years of just taking pills and not researching my condition and have found lately the reading all sorts of information have helped me tremendously. Lately I have been a web junky and I really need to finish my current book to get on to the next one. I'm on my 4th and I just started 2 months ago. 5 if you count cookbooks.Any book junkies out there?


----------



## anniev (Jan 30, 2008)

Patman,Which books have you read and how were they helpful? I would like to read more. I have read "What Your Doctor May Not Tell You about IBS by Dr. Richard Ash and "Eating for IBS" by Heather Van Vorous. The Ash book was very helpful. They Van Vorous book is mainly recipes and I did not wish to follow her plan because it was full of white flour and sugar. It did have some helpful information and may help some people - it just wasn't for me.Annie


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

I read a bunch of books when I was first Dx'd with IBD & IBS and got relatively frustrated 'cause they were all written by people who didn't have IBD or IBS but were doctors or nutritionists. Many years later, when I'd finally figured out what did and didn't work for me I wrote my own book: Living with IBD & IBS: A Personal Journey of Success which you can read about in the "Living Well with IBS" link on this BB or the Services/Books link. Elaine Gottschall's book is great if you want to try the Specific Carbo Diet and of course the IBS Chat book from this site is fab!Good luck!Elizabeth


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Heather has another book "first year IBS."There is also the book from the bb here IBS Chat that Jeff and Dr Bolen put together.There is also Dr Bolens bookBreaking the Bonds of Irritable bowel using a CBT approach.There are some good technical books as well. The second brain by dr gershon but that is pretty complexMost of the newest research however is online, because research its moving fast.The mind body spirit connection is actually a good book and worth reading,This is an excellent bookESTHER M. STERNBERG M.D. is internationally recognized for her discoveries in brain-immune interactions and the effects of the brain's stress response on health: the science of the mind-body interaction. A dynamic speaker, recognized by her peers as a spokesperson for the field, she translates complex scientific subjects in a highly accessible manner, with a combination of academic credibility, passion for science and compassion as a physician. Sternberg received her M.D. degree and trained in rheumatology at McGill University, Montreal, Canada, and was on the faculty at Washington University, St. Louis, MO, before joining the National Institutes of Health, Bethesda, MD, in 1986, where she is currently based. In addition to numerous scientific publications in leading scientific journals, she has authored the popular book The Balance Within: The Science Connecting Health and Emotions and is a regular book and movie review contributor to the Books et al. section of Science magazine. Dr. Sternberg lectures nationally and internationally to both lay and scientific audiences and is frequently interviewed on radio, television and film and in print media on subjects including the mind-body connection, 'stress and illness', and spirituality, love, and health. http://www.esthersternberg.com/balanceReview.htmIts an eye opener for sure


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

It is kinda of funny that 200 people have read this post and only 4 people voted. Not really sure what to make of that.anniev, Breaking the Vicious Cycle, Good Eating for a Bad Gut by James Scala P.h. D are very good. Good info in both and easy to understand. I read an article about Breaking the Vicious Cycle on the CCFA website and when I went to Amazon.com to check it out it had many good reviews. I noticed the Good Eating for a Bad Gut was on the same link and that had many good reviews so I got that one too. I noticed this site/forum has given them good reviews also.I’m almost finished with Good Eating for a Bad Gut. I don't have it in front of me right now to quote from it but I found the explanation/science of Omega 3 and eating fish to be very interesting. And how Omega 3 is helps produce natural non-inflammatory, where red meat and other food creates inflammation. A friend of my wife lent me Candida Albians yeast free cook book, Allergy and Candida cooking. The Candida info in these books before the recipes was good however I found much of the same info on the web on all the Candida web-sites. I also have Eat Well, Feel Well which is an IBD/IBS cook book. The recipes in this book are a little more involved with many ingredients. Since I’m still at the early stages on my elimination diet I can’t use them right now but they look yummy.The book you mentioned What Your Doctor May Not Tell You about IBS by Dr. Richard Ash is on my next to buy list. Elizabeth’s book and eric’s recommendation “THE BALANCE WITHIN” looks very intriguing. Those two books are now battling it out for second book to buy.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Patman,There are some excellent books about the medical side of IBS as well as the personal experiences; however, you probably hit the nail on the head with few people voting in your poll, but lots of readers. In my mind, the web provides instant, complete, searchable results. There are more readers than post'ers on the web. Also, some books are misleading and clearly have an agenda. Amazon does a good job or rating books w/comments. We've included them on our books page.That being said, some the books that I have read and purchased (and written), act as my IBS bible. I refer to them when I'm having a bad flare up.Jeff


----------



## anniev (Jan 30, 2008)

Patman,Thanks. I'll put those books on my list to buy and read. I ordered Elaine Gottschall's book this morning because it was recommended by Elizabeth and others.I have been taking fish oil tablets for a few years now. Maybe it has kept my IBS from getting worse and my HDL cholesterol is incredible high. - it always amazes the doctors. That's interesting about the red meat. It seems to disagree with me but I thought that it was probably the sauce or topping. I never eat it just plain. Beef stew or bolognaise sauce sends me to the bathroom every time.What are you NOT eating?Annie


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Elaine Gottschall's book is a must read for IBD/IBS.Currently I'm on basicaly a low carb SCD diet, I will start adding things back in slowly in another month or so starting with fresh fruits which would make my diet very close to SCD. Here is the listI eliminated the following from dietSoda Pop diet and regular, any bottled teas or juicesNo caffeineNo grainsNo fruitsNo dairyNo Alcohol (did not drink much anyway)No smoking (Did not smoke in first place)No processed foods or candyNo Starches (potatoes)No beans (unless prepared properly, soaking overnight) green bean ok.No soyIncreased my Diet of the following Veggies (this includes veggies that are really fruits like tomatoes & avocados)Chicken/fowlFishEggsfresh lemons/limesAbout 2 liters of water a dayHerbal teasWild game ok if not farm raisedfresh garlicSea SaltNuts are ok in moderation if they are prepared correctly. (buy raw, soak overnight, bake in oven)Reduced red meat (pork and beef) one of each per week. I have been told to take out more but I seem to be doing OK.Shellfish -borderline, but I seem to be doing ok with them.Supplments addedHCL pill Ortho Digestzyme, made by Ortho Molecular Products. Gluten free no dyes, designed to increase acid production is stomach to help digest food and increase acidity level in gut to be more friendly to good bacteria and less friendly for the bad. I guess as you get older your acid production goes down (who knew)Omega 3 fish oils Nordic Naturals “ProOmega” 3 grams per day (I was told to use 6 grams but I'm eating more fish)All natural anti fungal with probiotic “BioClear” made by Bio-Botanical ResearchAll natural Vitamin- gluten freeExtra bonusesAcne goneLost 25lbs of fatmore energysleep betterdepression goneBad thingsNone of my pants fitPat


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

I agree with Pat, Elaine's book became my bible for years and while I no longer strictly follow the diet I refer to it and it helped me find my trigger foods - example: I found I can eat white corn, or things made with white corn in moderation while yellow corn sends me to the loo immediately. It's things like that that the elimination diet or SCD diet can help you identify, it doesn't mean you have to stick to either diet forever, but some people do and find it very beneficial. I'm doing well, and have been for more than 9 years, by cutting out my tirgger foods and altering my stress levels, getting exercise, etc.Biggest thing for me is NO PRESERVATIVES - which means nothing pre-made or pre-packaged, they're killers on my gut.


----------

